# Echolot Stromversorgung



## Hechtpaule (12. Januar 2011)

Hi Leuts,

wie versorgt ihr eure Echolote mit Strom ? - bisher habe ich immer eine Autobatterie mit in den Kahn gewuchtet, was mir aber auf die Dauer doch zu umständlich ist - jetzt wollte ich mir eine wesentlich kleinere Batterie anschaffen und dachte dabei an sowas hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bleigel-Akku-USV...641669?pt=Batterien_Akkus&hash=item43990e0505

Die Batterie soll ausnahmslos das Echolot mit Strom versorgen und sonst nichts (keine Positionslampen oder sonstige bootstechnische Weihnachtsbeleuchtung).

Habt ihr mit solchen Batterien Erfahrung oder könnt ihr was Anderes empfehlen ? - ich habe natürlich keine Lust, dass das Ding nach 1 oder 2 Stunden platt ist.

Danke schon 'mal.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Pilkerknecht (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Ahoi

Mit 7 AH solltest Du locker 6-8 Stunden klarkommen, was ausreichen sollt. Meine Akkus haben 9 AH und die waren auch bei 10 Stunden noch nicht runter.
Leider gibt es diese nicht mehr bei Pollin.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

17 Ah Bleigelakku


----------



## Enormm (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

@Hechtpaul was hast du denn für ein Echo ? 
Cuda ,lowrance x-125,x-135,HDS or. mark 5x usw. ziehen alle etwas unterschiedlich strom .
ideal ist immer eine hohe " Amperestundenzahl " beim Akku ,7Ah geht aber auch schon ....wichtig ist auf jeden fall bei Bleisäureakkus nei Tiefenentladen !
Gruß..                                        #h


----------



## Dorsch Peter (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Moin,Moin! Ich habe ein GARMIN GPSMAP 298 transportabel. Eine 7AH Batterie hält leider nur max. 3Std.,ich benutze daher 2 Stück. Das ist aber auch nicht das Ideale! Hat jemand das gleiche Gerät oder eine andere Idee ???
bis die Tage!  Tschüß!


----------



## Enormm (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

klar ,schau mal hir .....|bigeyes
http://www.yatego.com/q,12v,17ah,blei?sid=11Y1294850454Y0e4ba5137a528970ee


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Bleigelbatterien nicht mit den normalen Autobatterieladegerät laden!!! Die Bleigelbatterien können davon kaputt gehen.

Ihr braucht sowas...

http://www.online-batterien.de/shop...AC-6-12-V-1800mAh-max-Ladestrom-Krokodilclips


----------



## Hechtpaule (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Hi und danke für die Infos - ich habe mir jetzt ein neues Condor F238 auf den letzten Bootsmesse gekauft und will das jetzt an den Angelkahn montieren. Vorher hatte ich ein Humminbird Piranha Max215, welches ich aber an unseren Tuckerkahn fest montiert habe und leider nicht mehr so einfach abbekomme (man sollte doch vorher überlegen was man wie montiert bevor man loslegt #q ) - ich denke von der Stromaufnahme dürften sie in etwa gleich sein. Leider steht in der Beschreibung keine Wattzahl für die Aufnahme drin, nur die Sendeleistung ist mit max. 1500 W angegeben ;+

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## nichtsfaenger (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe für mein Lowrance X-135 eine 26ah Gelbatterie. Mit der kann ich das Gerät mühelos 3Tage laufen lassen. Wird aber auch mit einen Ladegerät für Gelbatterien geladen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Hechtpaule (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

oops, ihr seid ja schnell #6 - danke für die Links - auch in Sachen Ladegerät.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## NickAdams (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Ich habe ein portables Eagle Cuda 242 mit eben dieser Batterie jahrelang betrieben und sie bei keiner Angelfahrt platt gekriegt. Sie müsste voll ausreichen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Hechtpaule (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Danke euch nochmals - also werde ich die Batterie 'mal bestellen und gleich das passenede Ladegerät dazu 

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Dorsch Peter (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Moin,Moin!!!     Möchte mich für die vielen Anregungen bedanken!!!!
werde mich NEU ausrüsten und im September wenn mein Weib und ich aus Norwegen zurück sind berichten.
bis die Tage!  Tschüß!


----------



## smartblitz (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Hallo,

Ich habe mir ein 
*Humminbird 798ci SI Combo Echolot das ich morgen bekomme gekauft .
*

Nun möchte es an einer 12V 45AH anschliesen, die so aus sieht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habe null Ahnung davon...sicherungen usw...wie lange würde die Stromversorgung der Batterie halten?


----------



## Enormm (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Hi , das kannst du ganz einfach ausrechnen.Schau mal auf das Typenschild deines Humminbird .... Bei max. Leistung zieht dein Gerät eine bestimmte Amperezahl die Stunde und das teilst du durch die Amperestundenzahl deines Akkus.
 Sorry aber alle diese Zahlen sind Richtwerte und abhängig von temp., kabellänge uws.   U=R*I    und   P=U*I
Bei Fragen sag Besch.....
Ps: hast das bei Schlageter erworben ?
Gruß...


----------



## smartblitz (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Echolot Stromversorgung*

Ja, habe ich, konnte noch ein bisschen bei raus handeln.#6Mal sehn wie man das Gerät an der Batterie an schließen kann.


----------

